
Financial Times 404 Page - harambae
https://www.ft.com/comment/cohttp://lumnists/christophercaldwell
======
samspenc
It took me a few seconds of staring at the page to understand why this is
trending.

The top of the page looks like a generic, bland 404 page.

Hopefully you continue further down, because the real interesting and fun part
starts after the section header "Why wasn't this page found? We asked some
leading economists..."

------
zantana
"Trickle-down High taxes on content publishers prevented them hiring the
person who would have written this page."

That's an interesting take on the term.

------
nirui
While the page itself is a fun joke, I must admit I've learned something from
it.

Accidental learning for today I guess, Ha!

------
archlight
paywall backed by one econ theory

Efficient Markets Hypothesis If you had paid enough for the page, it would
have appeared.

